# Having difficulty finding a piece by Blagoje Bersa



## pokemonman (May 26, 2009)

I'm looking for a recording of Blagoje Bersa's Dramatic Overture, Op. 25a. So far, I haven't been able to find any recordings, but if somebody could recommend a recording that they might have, it would be very helpful. I heard this work and thought that for a very obscure, Modern-era composer, it was excellent!


----------



## TresPicos (Mar 21, 2009)

Maybe not a great recording, but still: http://rapidshare.de/files/48910497/bersa.zip.html


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

The symphonic poem "The Sunny Fields" has also been recorded, 
on a jugoton LP which I possess at least.


----------

